# PCB Ecualizador 5 bandas con el BA3822LS



## adrian2008 (Jun 9, 2013)

Saludos amigos del foro, aqui les traigo la pcb del ecualizador stereo 5 bandas, con el BA3822LS, espero les guste y lo disfruten, me costo mucho trabajo realizarlo, ya fue probado por mi, asi que si funciona   dentro del rar se encuentra el pdf del pcb y un archivo en proteus donde se ve como van los componentes, así que tendrán que tener ala mano el programita, subo el esquema para que se guien, esta un poco bajo de calidad pero se alcanzan a ver los componentes.
Aclaro que en el archivo de proteus se ven unas resistencias con el nombre de "puente" así que ya saben que allí van son alambres, o valga la redundancia (puentes) espero los puedan identificar.

​


----------



## jmm1995 (Jun 14, 2013)

Muchas Gracias me viene de perlas.
Soy un poco novato en el proteus, el problema es que al imprimirlo o al pasarlo a pdf no me coinciden los agujeros.
¿Cómo debería hacerlo?


----------



## adrian2008 (Jun 15, 2013)

Pues ami me ha pasado el caso de que cuando lo paso a pdf, todo queda mas pequeño, la verdad aun no se por que, pero para solucionarlo lo imprimo o lo mando aun documento XPS y después lo imprimo y así si me quedan del tamaño correcto. Pero como veras alli deje el documento XPS listo para imprimir el archivo de proteus lo deje para la guía de los componentes, aun que se que tendrán que guiarse con esquema y todo, no tuve tiempo para dejarles algo mucho mas facil de emsamblar


----------



## kotito (Oct 2, 2013)

Adrian, ¿te importaría subir el esquemático en ISIS?

Ya se que el esquemático lo tengo ahí, pero en ISIS puedo ver claramente que resistenas (R1,R2,R3....) y condensadores corresponde con el dibujo del ARES

Saludín y se te agradece el aporte


----------



## adrian2008 (Abr 4, 2014)

kotito dijo:


> Adrian, ¿te importaría subir el esquemático en ISIS?
> 
> Ya se que el esquemático lo tengo ahí, pero en ISIS puedo ver claramente que resistenas (R1,R2,R3....) y condensadores corresponde con el dibujo del ARES
> 
> Saludín y se te agradece el aporte



mmm vere si a un lo tengo guardado en mis archivos y lo subo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 12, 2014)

Y qué tal la calidad de sonido?

Tengo un integrado de estos que saqué de un mini estéreo que compré en las chácharas, pero no se si usarlo para un mixer+distribuidor de 6 canales que estoy por armar. 

Me gustaría saber la calidad del sonido de este integrado, ya que no me gustaría haberme roto la cabeza para el resto del aparatejo que voy a armar para que a la mera hora me quede mal el ecualizador 

Salu2!


----------



## rul911 (Oct 23, 2015)

Alguno sabe como cambiar las frecuencias de corte de este ecualizador


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2015)

rul911 dijo:


> Alguno sabe como cambiar las frecuencias de corte de este ecualizador



Supongo que será la fórmula genérica para filtros pasa-banda con _giradores_.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 3, 2015)

Hola amigos aca les dejo el enlace para el calculo de frecuencia para
 ecualizadores
 para los que no sabemos las fórmulas, casi todos los ICs que son ecualizadores tienen dos resistencias internas que son de 68k y 1.2k 
en los casilleros del siguiente link sólo tendrán que ingresar los valores de los capacitores (c1 y c2) y les dara la frecuencia de resonancia
.

Otra cosa tienen que tener en cuenta lo del casillero (Q) ya que si bien recuerdo es algo d
el ancho de banda.

Tambien pueden usar la segunda calculadora para hallar el ancho de banda requerido


http://www.muzique.com/lab/gyrator.htm


----------

